# The process of self perpuatuating evolution



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you think that monkey worshipped men because








men know about all about the earth

and then monkeys become men, walk uprights and devlops language









well most of them, some of them stayed monekys









and then men invents god










god knows all about the unierse

and then man becomes god, grows some wings or some crazy shit










and the gods invents mugawump

mugawump knows all about the multiverse

and then gods becomes mugawump, becomes somekind of light or some crazy shit









and then mugawump invents doodlebimp

doodlebimp knows all about the infinite multiple 10000 dimesinal verse spheres

etc etc  8)


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

self-per?pet?u?at?ing (slfpr-pch-tng)
adj.

Having the power to renew or perpetuate oneself or itself for an indefinite length of time.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Genius.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Interesting...The thing I get obsessed with is how humans interpret things. Our brains tell us how to interpret things, and then we go out and try to figure out why things are the way they are...

The thing that gets me is we are limited to this body, our brain has the ability to think up some amazing things that we will most likely never be able to acomplish no matter how advanced we get...

The vessel that we are in is very limited in comparison to what our brains can imagine...

This becomes an issue, but long story short is that we are caught up in a reality called conciousness, and if God or the universe turned the lights off on us, we wouldn't know the difference, like in that movie "contact" with Jodie Foster....A good movie to watch...

In our human situation, you better hope for a God, because we are bound to fail at this rate, and we have no other help but ourselves...

We can only compare our life to others lives on this planet, we have never encountered any other "smart" beings, and all we do is compete with each other....

In my opinion that's nothing to write home about, call me when we can compete against other "smart" beings and actually keep up or win... and if that is so, I guess the meaning of human life is to become better then the other guy(race)....for what? why become better then the other guy(race)???

We can't even control ourselves on this little planet, how can we expect to go out in the universe and act right...

All we know is earth, and in our situation, we need God.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

it makes me sad that you have such a defeatist and absolutist attitude mortgage. if people spent less time with their heads up in the clouds maybe they would take a look around consider their impact on this world. as for the comment about being the only 'smart' beings i think people who think like that need to take the stick they have firmly implanted in their butt and come back "down to earth" so to speak. that is so completely arrogant to even think that we are somehow better or more important than everything else not just other forms of life but also the rocks and the earth itself. we are from this earth, this universe and to it we shall return. that is the process of life. we do not turn into pasta and join the Great Spaghetti Monster in the sky. and even if we did, so what? what if its a Great Toefungus Monster in the sky, why spend all your time in this plane worrying about what comes after? because if you dont you will end up burning in a great lake of fire for all eternity?? EXCUSE ME? asphinctersayswhat??? if you think about it, why WHY live a life based in fear?? what a WASTE OF LIFE. life is precious. your body is a gift and so is the universe that created it. it ALL MATTERS. your personal impact in this plane, everything you do, everything you say, MATTERS. and if you dont think it does i really feel sorry for you and everything you come into contact with.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> it ALL MATTERS. your personal impact in this plane, everything you do, everything you say, MATTERS.


 

i couldnt agree more with most of what you said in that post.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> it ALL MATTERS. your personal impact in this plane, everything you do, everything you say, MATTERS. and if you dont think it does i really feel sorry for you and everything you come into contact with.


It does? I would hope it does. But your saying it does doesn't make it any more or less true.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> if you think about it, why WHY live a life based in fear?? what a WASTE OF LIFE.


and THIS is my problem with most organzied religions... it doesnt seem to be based on God, love, or peace.. it seems to be based mostly on fear. Oh people will say that it isnt but look at WHY they believe.. you will hear "i dont want to go to hell." Makes me sad because I dont believe that is what its about at all. It doesnt matter whatsoever in my eyes what someone believes.. I think we are all meant to have different paths in order to teach each other. All paths blend together some where. The thing is it makes me sad, It must be frightening always being afraid of life and the afterlife.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Good gravy man! All I was doing is giving a point of view that I have at times...I have many different point of views this is just one of them.

I didn't know I was going to ruffle feathers SLEEPINGBEAUTY!

After I heard you're "flower child" point of view on things, it seems we are on different sides of the baseball field; you put the rocks and flowers, and water on equal sides of the totem pole with humans....

I understand what you're saying but the way humans, think and survive; I doubt any of us is going to jump out in front of any cars to save that snail from getting crushed by a car. Further more we are not going to dedicate years of research and loss of human life to find out how to stop snails from crossing the road...The point I'm trying to make is simple, when crap hits the fan, we watch out for are own arses no matter how "flower child" you may be!

BE MORE REALALISTIC!!! It's nice to think the way you do if we lived on that island that was in the movie "the blue lagoon" but we dont so..... :roll: by the way that's a good movie!

Simple example, if you go into a lion's den without a gun, you?re going to die because the lion's feel threatened...

If you have a gun, it's going to be kill or be killed, and I doubt you're going to sacrifice you?re life so that a group of innocent lions will be spared.

Humans are the dominant force on this earth, and the only thing greater is Mother Nature when looking at it from a scientific point of view...

Just because you hurt my feelings Sleepingbeauty, I have to be immature and try and hurts yours now LOL Just kidding  , IT'S PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT GO OUT IN THE RAINFORREST AND GO SEARCHING FOR KILLER MONKEYS CAUSE THEY ARE SO PRETTY AN A INTEGRUAL PART OF NATURE, AND END UP ON THE NEWS CAUSE YOU GOT EATEN.

Just a little friendly conversation with you sleepingbeauty dont get mad at me, I dont want to piss you off. I just like talking that's all 8)


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

This is off topic, but that picture with the caption "This is my brain!" made me laugh because that's totally how I feel... ha


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok well at least i know where i stand and so do you. name calling aside. now stop IMing me mortgage before i sic uncle martin on you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> We can't even control ourselves on this little planet, how can we expect to go out in the universe and act right...
> 
> All we know is earth, and in our situation, we need God.


I find MrMortgage's thoughts quite profound. I think he's been reading up on Pascal's Wager, Schrodinger's Cat, and a teaspoon of Nietzsche.

I don't think his thoughts are defeatist at all... rather they're a satisfying mix of Stoicism and Deism. I like it.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> ok well at least i know where i stand and so do you. name calling aside. now stop IMing me mortgage before i sic uncle martin on you.


IM'ing you  but I thought we were cool like that  you mean you really dont want to be my friend anymore :?:


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> MrMortgage said:
> 
> 
> > We can't even control ourselves on this little planet, how can we expect to go out in the universe and act right...
> ...


Wow I've never read about any of those folks you've mentioned, but now I'm interested in seeing their point of view on things. Cool littlecrocodile, thanks for the support, since sleepingbeauty doesnt want to be my friend anymore, want to be mine :lol: please! I'll pay you, since I dont have to pay sleepingbeauty anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Sure, I'll be your friend, and you can replace sleepingbeauty with me. I'll add my IM button just for you.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> rather they're a satisfying mix of Stoicism and Deism. I like it.


What? You find Stoicism in the face of chaos satisfying? And you find Deism a realistic alternative to monotheism? NURSE!



> as for the comment about being the only 'smart' beings i think people who think like that need to take the stick they have firmly implanted in their butt and come back "down to earth" so to speak


Absolutely. How we have the balls to say that we are the smartest creatures on the planet astonishes me. Absolutely staggering.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

MrMortgage said:


> In our human situation, you better hope for a God, because we are bound to fail at this rate, and we have no other help but ourselves...


exscuse my naive and 40% delusional beleifs, but shouldnt man strive to become god???? rather than rely on the figure the big motherfucker in the sky , shouldn't we try and hoist himself up to the level of godhead???

I mean almost certainly there will probably always be hiercahy, our brains are wired so that we have egos and so that we organize socieites and organsations int o hierachies, but shouldnt mankind seek to elevate himself to the pinnacle of a god like being? become da superman / ubermensch :lol:
.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> What? You find Stoicism in the face of chaos satisfying? And you find Deism a realistic alternative to monotheism? NURSE!


Hey, it works for mrmortgage and me, so leave us alone :lol: !

or as mrmortgage would say, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And since God is ineffable, isn't monotheism vs theism a moot point? (I just typed "a moon point.")

You have your own nurse?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> 40% delusional beleifs


LOL. How do you quantify your own delusional beliefs? First thing that's made me laugh in a week, in a nice way.



> but shouldnt man strive to become god


It all depends on what you really mean by this. If you are taking the 'ideals' from 'Thus Spoke Zarathustra' literally, as throwing off the shackles of mere 'man' and becoming your Ubermensch, then it even here it's open to interpretation. Personal improvement is obviously a good thing, but not a neccessary thing, for the individual, or, in Neitzche's slightly crazed mind, humanity.

We can never strive to even get close to the general sense of god-hood. This, of course, implies omnipotence, total power, which in our very limited human sense, can lead to terrible things....

Nothing wrong with wanting to 'become more than one is', but lines always have to be drawn because otherwise other (a majority) of people will suffer the consequences.

Without wanting to sound like a simpering fool, I think the best thing we can hope to achieve on our road to becoming Superman, is peace. And I think we already have that potential, but it's become lost, perhaps never to return.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> > 40% delusional beleifs
> 
> 
> LOL. How do you quantify your own delusional beliefs? First thing that's made me laugh in a week, in a nice way.
> ...


When I speak of god hood im speaking more of the abilty to grow mentally and to 'hippie cliche' expand our minds mannnn.... , im thinking of the transhuman phase, and am currently reading a book technognosis which is about primaly the emalgulation of mysticism, magic and technolgy, and gnosis, the search for knowledge. Being a disencfranced , gnerally confused, ex stoner fried brains kind of person who is interested in technolgy and general occult and mystical hoo ha, im currently intrested in the melding together of the two concepts, man machine etc. hmmmm maybe my dad played kraftwerk too much to me as a child. :lol:

but yeh godhood opimpresence etc etc, being such powerful and potentialliy dangerous powers for a being to have, perhaps it would be a bad idea for man to try and mold his own fate as he attempts to become god, but it has alwayts seemed obvious to me or at least likely, that eventually man would become god, even if god simply entails a higher level of mental functioning and congintion and expereince, ... im starting to trail off a bit now. but I spose we take the same gambles with science, I mean science poteentialy could end our world in several ways, and has created technolgies which are almost certainlly negative (nuclear bomb).
and films often show the consequncs of science gone wrong, frankestein etc

Im all with you on the peace It's actually preety amazing and unbelably tragic that a race as advanced as ours still reduces itself to the level of war, war is madness, essenitaly, collective pyscosis.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I understand the appeal of your transhumanism thing, I do. It appeals to me as well. I love reading books on the occult and fairies and all sorts of weird shit. I don't believe a single word of it, but I love it. But from what you're saying, it's sounds like you've been watching too much Star Trek! I've got a terrible fear that the very, very clever Falling_Free I've come to admire is going to perform some terrible experiement on himself and become some kind of Borg. With magic powers.

When I was 19, and on almost every illegal drug known to man, I experimented with white magic. I really got into it. Joined societies, slavishly read books on how to use this 'power' to influence events. And now in retrospect, there's only one thing I can say - it's bollocks. I off course progressed to sacrificing virgins, but that's another story. :wink: Since then, I've attended Spiritulist fairs, Catholic Seminaries, been lectured to by almost every manic street preacher of every persuasion, and still......it's all a load of old tripe. Fun, but tripe regardless.

But I think you know this. I really do. I think you realise how the world is, but are staving off the cold hard reality of it for as long as you can.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Well I do take a lot of the occult stuff with a pinch of salt, I try to never really follow any creed or dogma though sometimes I am tempted to just say fuck it and put some kind of belief in a higher power so I don't actually have to think about why im here.

As for actually wanting to borg myself, well I would not go as far to acually have implants or any mad crap like that. I do want to keep my phsyical body, and my physical shell intact, and robot parts could sersiouly mess up a person, plus I like my organic body. I think in reagards transhumim im more interested in the possibilty of VR and VR worlds, that is you could have vr suites like on yeh star trek where you could go on lucid dream like advnetures into VR places bl bla im badgering on about some random crap now so I will stop.

As for occultism , spirtilism being tripe, well a lot of the new age ideas are very fluffy etc, but at the moment im trying to find a seire of ideas, symbols etc that can idtenify with , including some of a metaphyiscal spirtual nature, though, I guess im just trying to find my niche or my place, because of the disoconnetion I feel from the outside world, I think the term thinks too much and in too many circles would be a good accurate description. I dunno ive just always felt that there is something missing from life, something im missing out, maybe im hopelessy searching for a key to some greater truth whihc does not exsist, maybe im just masterbaing mentally to numb the pain of this depsronlised exsitence (probably).

8)


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------

